# The Midwives 9pm BBC2



## LeeLee (Aug 20, 2013)

The first programme features a T1 mum-to-be.


----------



## Cleo (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know LeeLee-will def be tuning in !


----------



## Tina chick (Aug 21, 2013)

Really showed how diabetes can affect a person, scared me a little as I'm such a little worrier


----------



## Cleo (Aug 21, 2013)

Tina chick said:


> Really showed how diabetes can affect a person, scared me a little as I'm such a little worrier



Yea, I know what you mean!! the women's baby was 2 months premature! the poor little thing !!! 

Labour just seems like the most horrific experience EVER !!  Amazing what the female body can do !


----------



## Lauras87 (Aug 21, 2013)

Tina chick said:


> Really showed how diabetes can affect a person, scared me a little as I'm such a little worrier



Tina, i was there with you! i got a little upset watching it - was the mum ill due to her blood pressure being high?


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 21, 2013)

I deliberately didn't watch it as it's too raw even now so I don't know what happened but from ref to bp maybe was it pre eclampsia? There is a higher risk with t1 but I know quite a lot of t1 mums & it only happened to me...baby born at 34w (by a very calm & positive c section) & who was scrawny & had to be fed by a nose tube, cared for in incubators under lamps in scbu etc is now a big athletic, intelligent & empathetic 6 yr old. Don't let programs like this terrify you - they present an equally extreme (worst case) example to the whole nct earth mother thing. Chances are that yes, yoyr pregnancy will be blooming hard work, and no, like a lot of non diabetic mums you probably won't have an ethereal intervention free birth experience...but I hope & suspect that it won't be as extreme as the type of cases they put ob these programmes either!  Hope that provides some reassurance...


----------



## Cleo (Aug 21, 2013)

thanks twitchy, very well put


----------



## Lauras87 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank you for sharing that twitchy & putting it into prospective (sorry to hear it happened to you)

I still have doubts about ever carrying a baby due to my child DSN scaring me about pregnancy even tho it's been discussed again with my adult consultant & what she said was the worst case facts.


----------



## trophywench (Aug 21, 2013)

Perhaps she'd been dealing with a lot of promiscuous teenage T1s that week, Laura?  LOL  - I always wonder what people's motivation is for saying things like that, and I could forgive her if it WAS that.  And God knows, there are, always have been and always will be - more than enough promiscuous teenagers, as if diabetes would stop them .....


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 26, 2013)

This week they'll feature a 48-yr-old first time mum with GD.


----------



## Steff (Aug 29, 2013)

Im watching this tonight not sure if its the right show, sone girl called nelum typ1 diabetic with kidney issues


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 29, 2013)

Sounds like last week's episode.  Maybe the repeat is a week behind?


----------



## Steff (Aug 29, 2013)

oh im nt sure it says 1/8 expect the unexpected on write up, but yer i did record it from last night and its on tuesday ??


----------

